# Hello-from Indiana



## DelBee (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello-
I'm a 3rd year beekeeper from Evanston, IL.
But, my girls live at my parents farm in Indiana.
I've got 3 hives and hope to start a couple more next year.

I'm interested in organic methods of beekeeping.
I look forward to learning some new information/techniques.
Thanks!
Sandy


----------



## Cactii (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello Sandy,

I suggest having a look at Michael Bush's web site.

http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

The way that he presents his points of view and the information is very sensible and understandable.

Have fun!


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Sandy,
Welcome!
Lots of us here from Indiana. Where's the farm? Is it up in the Northern part of the State (since you're from Evanston)?

The Indiana State Beekeeper's Association website also has a discussion board, but it's not like this one. Nothing is like this one.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Welcome from the "south"


----------



## DelBee (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
Yes, the bees are in NW Indiana, near Hebron/Crown Point.
I was just checking out Micheal Bush's site the other night.
It does have a lot of good info.

I didn't know the Indiana Beekeeper's Association also has
a discussion board. I'll have to check that out too!
Thanks again,
Sandy


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hiya Sandy 
Welcome to beesource


----------



## DelBee (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Ed!
Thanks!


----------

